# How we built our Body Part Toss Game



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

:jol:Hi all,
Here is a link to a write-up of the steps we took to build our Body Part Toss Game (BPTG)
Hope you enjoy.
http://halloweenalliance.com/howto/the-body-part-toss-game.htm


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha wow thats so cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This looks really fun!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty cool idea!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great idea! It turned out awesome.


----------

